# Forum in English  > Malware Removal Service  >  CHROME не реагирует после запуска

## s_novoselsky

Первоначально при каждом запуске CHROME выскакивало окно с рекомендацией улучшить быстродействие компьютера.
После проверки антивирусом Trend Micro Titanium Internet Security выявлен и удален троян, но при этом после запуска CHROME ни один из пунктов меню не запускается и в адресную строку невозможно вносить информацию.

----------

